# Hoppy Wheat Beer



## Samwise Gamgee (29/3/06)

My original plans for my next brew was going to be a Summer Wheat...................just in time for winter by the time I get to do it, but anyways, i have been pondering on doing a few hop additions mainly for flavour purposes.

I know wheat beers are low ibu's along the lines of 16 ibu and most of the flavour profile is from the wheat and yeast and that by throwing in hops for flavour will probably throw the style right off.

Has anyone done this before? What were your results? What hops and how much did you use?


Cheers,
am


----------



## Ross (29/3/06)

am said:


> My original plans for my next brew was going to be a Summer Wheat...................just in time for winter by the time I get to do it, but anyways, i have been pondering on doing a few hop additions mainly for flavour purposes.
> 
> I know wheat beers are low ibu's along the lines of 16 ibu and most of the flavour profile is from the wheat and yeast and that by throwing in hops for flavour will probably throw the style right off.
> 
> ...



Sam,

Do an American wheat, using dried Saf-56 or equivalent liquid. These wheats are driven by the hops, not by the yeast. I'm drinking one now using all liberty, but would be great with either some cascade, amarillo or simcoe at the finish...

cheers Ross...


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/3/06)

Yep,
Ross makes a very HOPPY wheat, Tasty and HOPPY. And it does throw the style off, but it is tasty.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## jayse (29/3/06)

I'll vouch for the american wheat idea aswell, done a few myself with your standard american ale yeasts, i ussually use wyeast 1272 and hop it up with amirrilo or/and cascade. You don't want to go to over board because its still a straw coloured pale ale with the wheat used to lighten it up in flavour and mouthfeel.
I'am a big fan of these beers.

Born to booze
Jayse


----------



## Batz (29/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yep,
> Ross makes a very HOPPY wheat, Tasty and HOPPY. And it does throw the style off, but it is tasty.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



So true
I am not a lover of wheat beers,this is quite well known on this fourm  
Ross's wheat beer last weekend was a nice drop indeed,despite some photos set up by Andrew and myself :lol: 

Batz

PS.
I still hate all other wheats ! h34r:


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (29/3/06)

Mt Hood = good.


----------



## Doc (29/3/06)

To make it truely American though I think you need to also add some raspberry syrup to make it a Raspberry Wheat.

Go for it am. Nothing to lose.

Doc


----------



## Kai (29/3/06)

I've used 1010 once and I liked it.


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/3/06)

Doc, help me here please, do you know where I can get rasberry syrup/extract/pulp/cocentrate from ??? Oh and to keep it on topic it's for my american wheat.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Tony (29/3/06)

OK here is my reply.

not everyone is going to like it.

Bloody americans!!!

They have no imagination

They make stout, pale ale, wheat beers, lagers, friggen everything with american hops.

I do know that most people like american hops but i am not a big fan!!!

I made a dunkelweizen yesterday, brewing away happily @ 19 deg with 3068 and hopped at 45 min with hallertau.

I chucked in 1/2g / liter of hallertau at 5 min to give it some zing. I like some hops in a wheat but i cant think of anything worse that bloody yank hops in it.

sorry.

German beer needs german hops.

just my opinoin h34r: 

shoot at me now  

cheers


----------



## Tony (29/3/06)

and yes i also made a yank brown ale but i only made it for the ANAWBS and to try these amarillo hops everybody is creaming their pants over 

i didnt brew a APA cause i did one that i thought was hoppy and the beerfest judges told me it was bland. Fair cop i recon but i have trouble drinking heavily cascaded beers. thats why i went for the ABA. less hops and more malt, just how i like them 

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (29/3/06)

Have U considered Grenadine syrup, or even raspberry jam or yoghurt flavouring (for home-made yoghurt)?

Otherwise U might see Mercs Own about some peach concentrate. Or look for another fruit concentrate. Maybe try a supermarket-size delicatessen...for those hard-to-find ingredients.

Or maybe some honey for a Yank honey wheat.

Back to the original thread, you might wanna check some of the online recipe repositories for some impressive prize-winning recipes.

I was going to make a honey IAPA, but may use the honey for an American wheat beeyah, now. Thanks for the inspiration, fellas. You always come through for me.

Otherwise, I have made am am. wheat with 1 plug of Goldings or bittering and 7g of Willamette (mmmm, sweet Willamette) in the last 5 min of the boil.

It's a great style and I wish I could taste more of them. pm me for my postal address and send plenty!
Use a neutral yeast to allow the hops to shine.

Great thread, am!

Seth out


----------



## Doc (29/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Doc, help me here please, do you know where I can get rasberry syrup/extract/pulp/cocentrate from ??? Oh and to keep it on topic it's for my american wheat.



Never looked for it Andrew.
Do they make a liquid raspberry topping for ice cream, like the chocolate, caramel and other flavours ?

Doc


----------



## Ross (29/3/06)

Tony said:


> German beer needs german hops.
> 
> [post="117108"][/post]​



Maybe... But an American Wheat, is not a German beer & doesn't pretend to be  It is a great style all of it's own.

Just for your info, Liberty is very similar to Hallertau... Not all American hops taste of Amarillo  

cheers Ross...


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (29/3/06)

Yes, I personally hate cascade and almost gag seeing it in brown/stout/wheat recipes that require that subtle balance of (non-fruity) bitterness.

Strawberry clover honey is available in a fair few places, though I haven't tried too hard to seek it out. Leabrook DEFINITELY make it, so you can shop around. If you're in the Adelaide area I'd be guessing they even sell it in fitness hops. The Green Men tell me liberty, santium and simcoe are fairly good (ie subtle) yank hops.

I personally think Amarillo is awesome... a very useful hop and you can taste a good example in James Squire Golden Ale. It's just interesting enough not to be dismissed as 'another yank hop.

Cheers,
Adrian


----------



## Kai (29/3/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Doc, help me here please, do you know where I can get rasberry syrup/extract/pulp/cocentrate from ??? Oh and to keep it on topic it's for my american wheat.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="117088"][/post]​




Frozen raspberries work very well. I used 300g in secondary in 10L of wheat beer and the flavour came up great.

No need to smash them up either, if they're anything like the ones I bought; they came with the middle pretty much bored out.


----------



## MHB (29/3/06)

I for one am a big fan of both Tettnang and Spalt in German wheat beers; used judiciously as a late hop they give a lovely spicy character.

Even dry-hoped in a wheat kit beer they make a world of difference.

MHB


----------



## jgriffin (30/3/06)

I did a summer wheat recently with a shed load of hallertau added, and fermented with the WL heferweizen yeast. Very nice, although i got some strange looks from friends on first taste.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (30/3/06)

Whoa! What a reponse.

Thanks for all your advice, I think American Wheat is the way to go as i've got quite a bit of Cascade and Amarillo in my hop stocks.

I'll probably use a WLP001 or WLP0051.

Once i've researched a few recipes and put something together i'll post it up for discussion before brewing.


----------



## Jye (30/3/06)

Hey am,

I have to agree that an American Wheat is the way to go, it is a very easy drinking beer :beerbang: The first one I brewed was great... so much so Ross brewed it  I have another one I will be kegging tomorrow but I upped the wheat to 50% and used Centennial, after sampling from secondary I think it has over powered the wheat and made it more of an APA.

American Wheat 

Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 29.25 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 58.1 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 40.3 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 1.6 % 
30.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 21.7 IBU Calories: 498 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 10.23 L of water at 56.4 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 5.39 L of water at 100.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (14/4/06)

Ok, here's what i'm thinking for my Hoppy Wheat Beer.

All comments welcome.

3kg Powells Ale
2.5kg Powells Wheat
80g JW Crystal
80g Powells Munich

Mash @ 65C for 90mins

5g Amarillo Pellets (AA 9.5%) - FWH
10g Cascade Whole (AA 5%) - FWH

10g Amarillo Pellets (AA 9.5%) - 20mins
10g Cascade Whole (AA 5%) - 20mins
10g Amarillo Pellets (AA 9.5%) - 10mins
10g Cascade Whole (AA 5%) - 10mins
10g Amarillo Pellets (AA 9.5%) - 5mins
10g Cascade Whole (AA 5%) - 5mins
10g Amarillo Pellets (AA 9.5%) - Flameout
10g Cascade Whole (AA 5%) - Flameout

Irish Moss - 15mins

Based on an Efficiency of 65% for 20L batch.

WLP001 California Ale


comments?


----------



## Ross (14/4/06)

Looks great Sam - Here's my one, brewing next week

American Wheat 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2104/2006 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 33.80 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.81 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 51.6 % 
2.13 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 39.1 % 
0.43 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.8 % 
0.09 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (80 min) Hops 11.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5 gm Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 21.1 IBU Calories: 460 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.7 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (14/4/06)

am, I brewed an APA with a very similar hop schedule to that and it was great. Here is my latest wheat, the Centennial has really died back since sampling from the fermenter and is becoming a great easy drinking beer. Look forward to hearing how yours turns out :beerbang: 


American Wheat 

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/03/2006 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye Smith 
Boil Size: 29.25 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 45.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 49.2 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 49.2 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 1.6 % 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 2.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.061 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.057 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % 
Bitterness: 23.9 IBU Calories: 537 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 6.10 kg 
Sparge Water: 22.11 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 9.76 L of water at 56.6 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 5.49 L of water at 98.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## BruceL (26/4/06)

A question for any American style wheat beer brewers. 

Does a brew with wheat malt take longer to brew?

Im currently brewing my first wheat beer with safale 56 and it seems to be taking longer than a non-wheat brew at the same temperature. 

Ive been told that wheat brews are quick if using a true wheat yeast, but what if you use a normal ale yeast?

Bruce


----------



## Ross (26/4/06)

BruceL said:


> A question for any American style wheat beer brewers.
> 
> Does a brew with wheat malt take longer to brew?
> 
> ...



Mine have all finished in 5 to 7 days using US-56...whether wheat or barley....

cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (27/4/06)

I always thought these were pale ales with wheat added, not wheat beers! Wouldn't matter what adjunct you added with that amount of hops.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Darren (27/4/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Doc, help me here please, do you know where I can get rasberry syrup/extract/pulp/cocentrate from ??? Oh and to keep it on topic it's for my american wheat.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="117088"][/post]​




Andrew,
They sell it at the markets here in Adelaide. Its about $10.00 a bottle. They are actually a bit sweet (even the sour one). Nice in lambics though. Brand names are Tency(y)nek (the other "y" is optional)

or Maraska Amerina which is a "sour" cherry.

cheers
Darren


----------



## Mr Bond (27/4/06)

Darren said:


> I always thought these were pale ales with wheat added, not wheat beers! Wouldn't matter what adjunct you added with that amount of hops.
> 
> cheers
> Darren
> [post="122939"][/post]​



Totally agree!

It takes a true wheat/wit /weizen strain with one hop addition @ 60 mins and low IBU's to make a wheaty.

Wheat in the grain bill plus later additions of hops fermented with a neutral ale strain mutes the wheat characteristics markedly.
still makes a damn tasty beer though.........and I'll be doin one, 2 down the track!


----------



## Jye (28/4/06)

> I always thought these were pale ales with wheat added, not wheat beers! Wouldn't matter what adjunct you added with that amount of hops.



Darren, the IBUs are kept in the low 20s and with low flavour additions (yes that is low compared to my APAs :blink: ) the wheat still comes through in a big way  



> It takes a true wheat/wit /weizen strain...



I know my fianc prefers me to drink the american wheats... it doesnt have the gaseous side effects


----------



## Weizguy (28/4/06)

G'day all,

I haven't the opportunity to consult my BJCP style notes at the moment, but I'll comment anyway.

Seems to me that there is an amount of confusion between an American wheat beer and an APA with wheat in it.

I feel that it's not a real wheat beer if you can't taste the wheat in it. You can (taste wheat) in the American wheats that I have brewed.

I thought that the concept of a wheat beer was to provide a refreshing wheaty, slightly tart perhaps, thirst-quenching ale. A load of hop flavour is a little too challenging to satisfy those criteria.

I make an Am wheat with 60/40 pale to wheat ratio, US56-style yeast, 1/2 oz of Goldings for bittering, and 1/2 oz of Willamette for flavour/aroma. Seems to highlight the wheat as well as the hop.

I'll admit that I haven't tried other Yank hops in this beer, coz I'm happy with this recipe so far. But, I'll be happy to be convinced of better options (more hops, less wheat, added honey/fruit etc). I'm currently keen to try a Santiam wheat (with a recipe provided by another forum member)

Seth's opinion is now over  
...and your opinion is?


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/4/06)

As I read the style from Beersmith (BJCP styleguide)
An American wheat should be:

Description: Wheat beer brewed with standard ale yeast. Light mixed style without the banana or clove flavor and aroma of German Weizen. Closer in style to light American ales. 
Profile: Light, crisp flavor and body. Low to medium bitterness and hop aroma. Straw to gold color. No phenolic and low diacetyl character. 
Ingredients: Pale malt. Up to 60% wheat malt. American ale or occasionally lager yeast. 
Examples: Sam Adam's Summer Wheat, Wheat Hook Ale, Anchor Wheat. 

And promash says:
Hope aroma low to moderate. Spicy or citrusy.

Low to medium bitterness and Hop aroma is what I read, I can't see how an abundance of hop flavour and aroma in the beer can make it an American wheat, that is just not to style. As Seth pointed out, I think there is confusion between the American Wheat and an APA with wheat in the grist.
The recipes I am seeing here are APAs with a lot of wheat and I base my opinion on the amount of hops you guys are using.
However as all things American (especially in brewing) tend to go to extremes it doesn't surprise me to see a lot of hops becoming the norm for this style.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Stuster (28/4/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> An APA should be:
> [post="123130"][/post]​



Sorry to be pedantic, but you mean American wheat beer, right?


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/4/06)

Stuster said:


> AndrewQLD said:
> 
> 
> > An APA should be:
> ...



Thanks for that Stuster, post has been edited.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (28/4/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> The recipes I am seeing here are APAs with a lot of wheat and I base my opinion on the amount of hops you guys are using.
> However as all things American (especially in brewing) tend to go to extremes it doesn't surprise me to see a lot of hops becoming the norm for this style.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



Can't agree that these are APA's with wheat. These beers have a light crisp flavour, low bittered, with moderate hop aroma - exactly what an american wheat calls for & are within all the style guidelines. Without the phenolics of a wheat yeast these beers cry out for a touch more hopping. These beers taste nothing like an APA & fall outside the APA style guidelines even without the wheat.
Andrew, you tried my American wheat against my APA quite recently, so would be surprised if you found it tasted like an APA with wheat.

Also this thread is about making a "hoppy" wheat beer & hence the recipes - & yes, I do love hoppy beers  

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/4/06)

Both of those beers were excellent beers Ross, but I do remember commenting that the wheat was too hoppy for what I perceived the style to be (although I could be wrong  ) and if you hadn't told me I would not have picked it as a wheat beer.
Tha APA was spot on style but the wheat, although it was not as malty as the APA and was nice and crisp, was dominated by the hop flavour and aroma, which to me pushed it out of style.
All up, two great beers with tons of flavour and aroma.
My only other thought on "Hoppy Wheat beers" is that the hops, if overdone can mask the flavour and aroma benefits of the wheat. 
But we all brew to our own interpretation of the styles so my comments should be taken with a grain of salt and looked at as a personal opinion only.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (28/4/06)

AndrewQLD said:


> Both of those beers were excellent beers Ross, but I do remember commenting that the wheat was too hoppy for what I perceived the style to be (although I could be wrong  )
> 
> [post="123160"][/post]​



Guess my taste buds are turning green  - I don't find it that hoppy at all... 
Hops must be like currys, once you start, you want stronger & stronger...  

cheers Ross...


----------



## jimmyjack (28/4/06)

Nothing wrong with pushing the boundries!!! Could you imagine if they told Sam from Dog fish head brewery that their is no such thing as a double imperial IPA?? In fact he probably invented the style. I say brew your hoppy Wheat beer and brew it with vigour youg man!! Off-centered ales, for off-centered people.


Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (29/4/06)

Ross,

I hear ya! This thread *is* about hoppy wheat beers.
- and they *may* be tasty beers in their own right.
- and *your* taste buds may be hop-saturated/ hop-conditioned.

Everyone is entitled to their opinions regarding beer styles, and what works (for them).
Farbeit from me to enforce "beer styles", coz I believe in freedom of choice, but I cannot call these beers "wheat beer". They just don't fit current beer style guidelines. Maybe they are an underhopped wheat APA. They don't meet current style guidelines. The only way that some of these recipes would create a beer of "mild to medium" hoppiness is if the brewer used old, stale hops, and *that* would *never* happen here.

Even with my Arrogant/Chinook hop-punished tastebuds, these beers still seem overhopped and therefore _out of style_. 

jimmyjack,

It's great that brewers are pushing the boundaries. Why should there be any intellectual boundaries anywhere? I'm saying that these beers fit into no current category, and may need their own category to be created. That prob won't happen until they are brewed (and sold) commercially. Is this happening already? Is there a market for them? (Yeah, I know that the posters on this thread are interested).

It's long been my contention that Australia is a land ripe for saturation with all manner of wheat beer due to their refreshing effects and our climate that begs for their "Quenchiness".

For any potential commercial wheat beer producers out there, I'm publicly declaring my availability for test-marketing/evaluation/feedback and any other pre-release work that you care to offer. Testify! :beerbang: 

Saturday sermon over.
Brother Seth out :lol:


----------



## BruceL (29/4/06)

Im currently brewing a "wheat beer", consisting of a wheat beer kit with added wheat malt, and Safale 56. 

Should I expect a higher FG than an all barley brew using the same yeast.

Bruce


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

Well i have read this thread a couple of times now.

I have come to the conclusion that i should throw away some of my pre concieved inabitions and have a go at a beer i would never usually brew on principle.

A man who never changes is a man who never learns!!!

I am going to have a go at an american wheat!!! with a twist.

It will be brewer with a combo of cascade and german hops and will be brewed with a lager yeast.

The BJCP guidelines say "may be brewed as a lager"

here is what i have planned

American wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-D Light Hybrid Beer, American Wheat or Rye Beer

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.055
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 6 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.60
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.80
Anticipated EBC: 7.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.3 7.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
17.2 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
17.2 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.2 0.60 kg. Rice Hulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.20 14.1 First WH
45.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 8.6 20 min.
50.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.75 2.5 5 min.
45.00 g. cascade (new) Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock




will see how it goes 

cheers


----------



## Jye (30/5/06)

Nice one Tony, this is starting to become one of my favourite styles :beerbang: 

My next brew is going to be a very simple recipe and should be a great session beer.

American Wheat III 
American Wheat or Rye Beer 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 29.81 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 60.0 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 40.0 % 
20.00 gm Cluster [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 20.4 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.5 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.00 L of water at 55.9 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 4.50 L of water at 98.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Ross (30/5/06)

Here's my latest - just been kegged - Don't ask why I added some of the bits I did, but it worked  


American Wheat 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/04/2006 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.11 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 44.5 % 
2.13 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 39.5 % 
0.43 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.9 % 
0.35 kg Oats, Malted (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.09 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (80 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Glacier [5.60%] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (2 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.2 %


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

why did you add them ross?


----------



## tdh (30/5/06)

Decent amount of wheat Tony (~64%).

Have you thought of going up to 75% possibly?

tdh


----------



## Jazman (30/5/06)

tony maybe sub the spalt with anohter hop as i have the spalt can be harsh


----------



## wee stu (30/5/06)

My effort, I can still certainly taste the wheat.

Recipe: Off the Wheaten Track
Brewer: wee stu
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.36 L
OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.19 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.1 % 
2.85 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 46.4 % 
2.85 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 46.4 % 
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 4.1 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (60 min) (First WorHops 20.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale us-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.14 kg

Based on my low efficiency, hand ground, ghetto brury


----------



## Darren (30/5/06)

Geez Stu,
With all wheat, Amarillo and a kilo of honey added you could have had a great LEG-OPENER there.

cheers

Darren


----------



## wee stu (30/5/06)

Darren said:


> Geez Stu,
> With all wheat, Amarillo and a kilo of honey added you could have had a great LEG-OPENER there.
> 
> cheers
> ...



It is a bit "girly", Darren - but I draw the line at honey!


----------



## Darren (30/5/06)

I wasn't saying you should drink it 8).

cheers

Darren


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

GT... I have considered doing that high but have been a bit aprehensive. But that was before i had rice hulls 

might give 70% a go. what the hell

JAz..... I havnt tried them before........ what do you mean by harsh.

do you recon hersbrucker would work with the cascade?

or hallertau?

cheers


----------



## wee stu (30/5/06)

Tony said:


> But that was before i had rice hulls



nasty  , hope it clears up soon :blink:


----------



## Tony (30/5/06)

they itch like nothing else stu.......... i will have to talk to doc about something for my rice hull infedction 

hehe

cheers


----------



## Tony (31/5/06)

this is my amended recipe

68% wheat malt and about 10 liters (1 kg) of rice hulls.

added some cryatal wheat for a dry crystal hit to the flavor and some carafar spec 1 for a nice amber colour.

also changed the hops. will give these nelson savin hops a go mixed with my fav hop. hallertau.

cheers


American wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.70
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.41
Anticipated EBC: 18.4
Anticipated IBU: 24.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.5 7.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
25.6 3.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
8.5 1.00 kg. Rice Hulls Australia 1.000 0
3.4 0.40 kg. TF Crystal Wheat UK 1.034 140
0.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 850

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.60 12.0 First WH
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 8.6 30 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.60 4.1 10 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: wheat beer

Total Grain kg: 11.70
Total Water Qts: 30.95 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.29 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.20
Grain Temp: 16.06 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mash in 5 30 52 51 Infuse 60 29.29 2.50
mash step 30 60 66 65 Decoc 99 11.74 2.00 (Decoc Thickness)
mash out 30 10 76 76 Decoc 99 11.45 3.00 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 30.95 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.29 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 37.10 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


----------



## Andyd (31/5/06)

AndrewQLD,

On the Syrup sub-thread...

I've been drinking a Wheat I brewed about a month back that's been great - basically sat it on 500g of frozen peaches in the secondary for 2 weeks. Magnificent! Next time I'll probably try adding a bit of ginger into the mix, and probably go a bit heavier on the hops to balance the sweetness.

AndyD


----------



## wee stu (31/5/06)

Tony said:


> this is my amended recipe
> 
> 
> also changed the hops. will give these nelson savin hops a go mixed with my fav hop. hallertau.



might want to change it to an *ANZUS * wheat, Tony. The Yankee influences is being muted by all those Kiwi hups :lol:


----------



## Coodgee (14/9/06)

hi guys, here is my American wheat. I only brewed this beer because I got the itch to brew and couldn't wait for my internet delivery to arrive. I went down to the LHBS and they only had wheat and munich malts. hence this recipe. Tettnang was added as a first wort hop addition. thought I would give it a go. went with a noble german hop to help with the subtlety of the bitterness. I'll let you know how it turns out.


Coodgee's American Wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.75
Anticipated SRM: 6.1
Anticipated IBU: 31.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 62 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.4 5.00 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
28.6 2.00 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.00 g. Tettnanger Plug 4.50 19.3 60 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 7.3 15 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 1.1 10 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 1.1 8 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 0.9 4 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 0.9 3 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold pellet 10.00 0.9 2 min.


Yeast
-----

1 jar of US-56 APA slurry approx 300grams. ---> achieved full krausen in under 10 hours.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (14/9/06)

Coodgee,

any issues with the sparge? Use any rice hulls?


----------



## Coodgee (14/9/06)

none at all, came out like a gent at the trough after 15 beers. the crush was extra fine too.


----------



## Mr Bond (14/9/06)

Coodgee said:


> none at all, came out like a gent at the trough after 15 beers. the crush was extra fine too.



 :lol: 1st Prize for analogy of the week, thats too good


----------



## Jye (14/9/06)

Nice one Coodgee :beerbang: 

Im thinking about doing one for the xmas case but with some rye chucked in :chug:


----------

